# Swap meet tomorrow



## JAF/CO (Sep 30, 2016)

6:00 am early bird gets the worm




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 30, 2016)

WHAT??? Talk about short notice!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Sep 30, 2016)

Jesus!!!!!!


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 30, 2016)

Okay, well...okay...
let's get to drivin


----------



## JAF/CO (Sep 30, 2016)

It's not short notice is been out there a while


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CWCMAN (Sep 30, 2016)

I'm just finding out about this. Wish I could be there..


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Sep 30, 2016)

NICE COLLECTION OF BIKE STUFF JAF/CO!


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 30, 2016)

I say we all chip in for a van and carpool up to Stockton.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Oct 1, 2016)

Well who ever goes to the swap. I need a set of 1930s deep mcauley fenders. Please!!!!


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 1, 2016)

It's 6:09 am and I just saw this notice, and Stockton is 5 hours away
I guess this birds not getting the worm.


----------



## willswares1220 (Oct 1, 2016)

WOW!!!!!:eek:


----------



## island schwinn (Oct 1, 2016)

just back from the swap.some good deals were had.saw a 39 pacemaker frameset sell cheap and a bunch of parts changed hands.it was good to see Jim and others.


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## Schwinn499 (Oct 1, 2016)

You just gotta know people, i got my score

Thanks dude!


----------



## KingSized HD (Oct 3, 2016)

The Mrs & I made the trek north to thin out the herd and make some room (for the next scores!) We were mostly sellers but found a coupla smalls and at the end of the day a 16" Electra on the giveaway pile we'll rehab for a local women's & kids shelter. Thanks for hosting JAF/CO! 
And yes, that JAF/CO collection is UNREAL....if you're wondering where all the long spring seats in the world went, look here.
Pete


----------

